# Possible Shingles



## anmora4 (Oct 19, 2010)

Monday I started having burning and tingling in my face right side only. Went to see my GP wednesday cause it was still happening. She thinks mild shingles (no rash) but the next day started getting tingling in both thumbs. I have a single nodule on my right upper lobe of thyroid (2cm). Do any of you know if a thyroid nodule can press on nerves or any nervous system problems related to thyroid nodule. My only issue is the nodule as far as thyroids go.

Thanks!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Nodules can cause compression of trachea or esophagus and neck discomfort.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anmora4 said:


> Monday I started having burning and tingling in my face right side only. Went to see my GP wednesday cause it was still happening. She thinks mild shingles (no rash) but the next day started getting tingling in both thumbs. I have a single nodule on my right upper lobe of thyroid (2cm). Do any of you know if a thyroid nodule can press on nerves or any nervous system problems related to thyroid nodule. My only issue is the nodule as far as thyroids go.
> 
> Thanks!


You could be having peripheral neuropathy which is no necessarily due to nerve impingment but could be cause by an ailing metabolism.

http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/peripheralneuropathy/detail_peripheralneuropathy.htm

I would also suggest that Bell's Palsy be ruled out. The symptoms you mentioned in your face could be a precursor.

Please let us all know; you are in my thoughts and prayers.

And "if" a nodule or goiter is large enough and is ectopic (growing inward or attached to another organ); yes.................it can cause problems.


----------

